

'Shouting' vs Conversing on Social Media - nthnclrk
http://nathanclark.me/posts/shouting-vs-conversing/

======
austinstorm
Dang, I didn't get 'hard sell' at all from the Pocketbook tweet. I thought it
was a straightforward suggestion to try an alternative, keyword being 'try'.

~~~
nthnclrk
If it wasn't directly from them, I'd agree. I just think they had a great
opportunity but didn't think it through enough.

